
Ask HN: Whats the best book to learn about AdTech? - dedalus
AdTech is littered with ever morphing various forms like DSP,SSP,DMP,DFP etc and blurring of lines between a network and an exchange, etc<p>So for a total n00b starting right now, Can you point to some books or essays on this subject?
======
brudgers
To me, adtech seems like an area where the point at which professional
expertise is necessary mostly coincides with the point where a company can
afford to hire professional experts.

